# Black talk



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

Ive searched all over everwhere. How do you set google talk to black using the theme engine idea came from here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=821214


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

This isn't done (and can't be afaik) through the theme engine, as there are a bunch of layout xml's that need to be changed. There is however an inverted version that works now, was just finished last night. I gotta get permission from the dev before I can throw it up over here. It'll be in a flashable zip. And if you're talking about the one with video chat, that's the one i'm talking about as well 

what device are you on?


----------



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

CM7 on a D2 i was hoping i would be able to use theme engine so i wouldnt have to flash the zip everytime i throw a new nighly on. Eh oh well.....once you get permission if you could throw it up that would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Sure thing dude!


----------



## raidzero (Jun 10, 2011)

afaik, you can definitely modify layout XML's via the theme chooser. The only thing you cannot do are classes.dex mods


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah, some apps just get screwy though. I'll have to poke around to see what i can find, and see what Barry modified in his version, which can be found below.

Gtalk v1.3 with Voice and Video for Gingerbread - Droid Forums


----------



## APPLEEATER (Jun 30, 2011)

I had to switch it from amend script to edify script to get it flashed in Clockwork 3.1.0.2 Thunderbolt. I do not take any credit for this inversion but here's a link for anyone on Recovery 3.XXXX and up.

Edify script version:
http://db.tt/VrusPT7


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Just mounting system wouldn't work?

Sent from 1885


----------



## Not_So_There (Aug 2, 2011)

I am attempting to install this version of talk on the fascinatemtd version of CM7 2.3.5, nightly #6 (I also tried under a previous 2.3.4 version). I copy the files over manually with root explorer replacing them, correct the file permissions, I also reboot and clear cache and dalvik cache. After I replace the file and reboot any previous links to talk no longer work and there are no other versions showing up under a different name. Also of note there is no libtalk_jin.so file to overwrite after installing the rom.

Edit: I was never able to get this to work by copying the files manually but I was able to get it working on my version of cm7 by mounting system first in cwm before applying the file.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"APPLEEATER said:


> I had to switch it from amend script to edify script to get it flashed in Clockwork 3.1.0.2 Thunderbolt. I do not take any credit for this inversion but here's a link for anyone on Recovery 3.XXXX and up.
> 
> Edify script version:
> http://db.tt/VrusPT7


Can you repost this? Link is dead, thanks.

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

sonami said:


> Can you repost this? Link is dead, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Here's the same one. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8287845/Themed Apps/Gtalk_1.3_w_Video_Inverted_TBolt.zip


----------

